# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم السبت 22 أغسطس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Saturday (Samedi) 22.08.2015 (GMT)* *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *18:30 Atletico de Madrid-Las Palmas* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175  H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *beIN Sports 2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*  *beIN Sports 2 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *SportsMax* *-Intelsat 53°W-3820 R 3255-FTA (C-Band)*  *20:30 Rayo Vallecano-Valencia C.F* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175  H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *beIN Sports 2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 2 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *SportsMax* *-Intelsat 53°W-3820 R 3255-FTA (C-Band)*   *English Premier League* *11:45 Manchester United-Newcastle United FC* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175  H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *3 Sport TV HD* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *Stan Sport* *-Intelsat 20 (IS-20)@ 68.5° East 11014 V 3750 -Biss* *TürkmeniStan Sport HD* *-Turkmen&#196;lem 52°E -12304 V 27500 -FTA* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band*   *14:00 Leicester City-Tottenham Hotspur* *TV ZIMBO* *Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175  H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ORTB* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA* *-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *3 Sport TV HD* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *Stan Sport* *-Intelsat 20 (IS-20)@ 68.5° East 11014 V 3750 -Biss* *TürkmeniStan Sport HD* *-Turkmen&#196;lem 52°E -12304 V 27500 -FTA* *TV 3 Ghana* *-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa)* *ATN* *-Amos 17°E -12418 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)(Africa)*   *CAF Champions League* *19:30 El Eulma-El Merreikh* *Porogramme National* *-Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700 -Biss* *-Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss*  *Italian  Serie A* *16:00 Hellas Verona –    AS Roma* *Eleven Sports Network* *-Hotbird 13°E -11727 V 27500 -Biss*  *French League 1st Div.* *15:00 Olympique Lyonnais-Stade Rennes* *TV5 Monde Maghreb Orient* *-Nile sat 7°W -11900 V 27500-FTA* *TV5 Monde Maghreb Orient HD* *-Badr 26°E- 12073 H 27500-FTA* *Eleven Sports Network* *-Hotbird 13°E -11727 V 27500 -Biss*  *(MULTILIGUE1)* *18:00 GFCO Ajaccio-Angers* *18:00 Toulouse FC-AS Monaco FC* *18:00 OGC Nice-Caen-* *18:00 Bastia-Guingamp* *18:00 Nantes-Stade de Reims* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 1 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*  *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *13:30 TSG Hoffenheim-Bayern Munich* *EuroSport2* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss* *RTS1* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H  27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)* *-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)* *-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band)* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 1 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *Lemar TV* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -FTA* *Tolo TV* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -FTA* *Tolo TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -FTA*  *16:30 Hamburger SV – VfB Stuttgart* *EuroSport2* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss*  *Algerian League 1 Mobilis* *16:00 RC RELIZANE- Mouloudia Club d’Alger* *Canal Algerie* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -11661 V 27500 -FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *Astra 19.2°E- 11597 V 22000 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500 -FTA* *Badr 26°E -12302 H 27500 -FTA*  *Moroccan Cup* *16:00 Mouloudia Oujda-US Mohammedia* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA*  *18:30 Ittihad Tanger-CODM Meknès* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA*  *Abdullatif Jameel Saudi Professional League* *15:55 AlQadasiya-Alfaisaly* *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA (Mghreb Arabe)* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA* *MBC Pro Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA (Mghreb Arabe)* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA*   *18:00 Alshabab-AlRaed* *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA (Mghreb Arabe)* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA* *MBC Pro Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA (Mghreb Arabe)* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA*  *Belgium Jupiler League* *16:00 SV Zulte Waregem -Club Brugge KV* *Sharjah Sports* *-Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA*  *UAE Arabian Gulf League UNDER 21* *14:10 AlDhafra – AlAin* *AD Dhabi Sports 1* *-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr  26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *– Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)*  *Major League Soccer USA* *20:00 Toronto FC-Orlando City Soccer Club* *EuroSport2* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)*  *Croatia 1.NHL League* *17:00 RNK Split-HNK Rijeka* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss*  *19:00 NK Istra 1961-NK Dinamo Zagreb* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss*  *Russian Premier League* *15:00 CSKA Moskva-FK Rostov* *L’&#201;quipe 21* *-Astra 19.2°E- 11068 V 22000 -Via 3.5(TNTSAT)*  *Wales Premier League* *16:15 Llandudno-Aberystwyth* *S4C* *-Astra 28.2°E-11344 V 27500-FTA*  *English League Div. 1* *11:30 Leeds United FC-Sheffield Wednesday FC* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 1 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*  *14:00 Charlton Athletic FC-Hull City* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)*  *16:15 Cardiff City-Wolverhampton Wanderers FC* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)*  *Bulgaria Premier League* *14:30 PFC Cherno More Varna-Montana* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)*  *Campeonato Brasileiro Série A* *21:30 Goias Esporte Clube-Vasco Da Gama* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss* *NKTV Evrokom* *-Intelsat 45°E-11509 V 10000-FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Hellas Sat 39°E-11135 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)*  *German Bundesliga 3rd Divsion*  *11:30 VfL Osnabrück-FC Hansa Rostock* *NDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *NDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11528 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم عظم الله اجرك

----------


## البوب شريف

_ مجهود راااااااااائع _

----------


## عاطف حبيب

*تسلم ياغالي بارك الله فيك *

----------

